# Want!



## BDBoop (Dec 23, 2013)

My best friend's dog is named Mitzi. I'm her 'aunt.'  I want this Mitzi!!



> **Fort Worth, TX**CURRENT STATUS: Medically Urgent - Adoptable - Still in the shelter**
> 
> Reason for URGENT: just had surgery
> 
> ...


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 23, 2013)

I want my pre-39 year old metabolism back.


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 23, 2013)

I want you on ignore. Et voila - wish granted!


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 23, 2013)

I want a pre-39 year old girlfriend.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 23, 2013)

Hold the mayo.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 23, 2013)

I want Gracie back .

But I love Mitzi! I hope you get her!


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Dec 25, 2013)

Go get her BDBoop!  Just do it!

But a word of caution from someone who adopted two small adult dogs...they may pee all over the house.  Both of mine do.  Just be prepared to have to deal with it.  Luckily I have been able to get mine to pee on puppy pads...most of the time.  But they tend to pee on the edge of the puppy pads so the urine gets on the floor and under the puppy pad...still a mess to clean up. 

I'm only saying this because you have to be realistic about what you may be getting in to!


----------



## Flopper (Dec 25, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Go get her BDBoop!  Just do it!
> 
> But a word of caution from someone who adopted two small adult dogs...they may pee all over the house.  Both of mine do.  Just be prepared to have to deal with it.  Luckily I have been able to get mine to pee on puppy pads...most of the time.  But they tend to pee on the edge of the puppy pads so the urine gets on the floor and under the puppy pad...still a mess to clean up.
> 
> I'm only saying this because you have to be realistic about what you may be getting in to!


Anytime you adopt a dog or cat, you're taking a chance.  Just like people, they don't all turn out so good.  Some if not most dogs require a lot of attention from their owner.  I've found if you leave a dog alone all day, they often do some pretty bad things to your home.  Unlike cats, they're pack animals, they need companionship and leadership.


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 25, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Go get her BDBoop!  Just do it!
> 
> But a word of caution from someone who adopted two small adult dogs...they may pee all over the house.  Both of mine do.  Just be prepared to have to deal with it.  Luckily I have been able to get mine to pee on puppy pads...most of the time.  But they tend to pee on the edge of the puppy pads so the urine gets on the floor and under the puppy pad...still a mess to clean up.
> 
> I'm only saying this because you have to be realistic about what you may be getting in to!



Can't. No dogs allowed here.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 25, 2013)

Adopted one of my boxers(Cozmo). He was a holy terror and I truly thought I was going to have to put him down after he bit his fourth person.
   The last being my wife. Well he got an ass whipping of his life for that one and he's turned into the most loving,happy and not to mention the best dog I've ever had.
   That was ten years ago and his time is short ...but I'll always be glad I gave him that ass whipping. If I hadn't,I wouldnt have got to spend the last ten years with him.
  Man I'm sure going to miss him....


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 25, 2013)

Fully Vetted? She has a future in politics!


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jan 1, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Adopted one of my boxers(Cozmo). He was a holy terror and I truly thought I was going to have to put him down after he bit his fourth person.
> The last being my wife. Well he got an ass whipping of his life for that one and he's turned into the most loving,happy and not to mention the best dog I've ever had.
> That was ten years ago and his time is short ...but I'll always be glad I gave him that ass whipping. If I hadn't,I wouldnt have got to spend the last ten years with him.
> Man I'm sure going to miss him....



Sounds like you showed him who was boss.  There may be a tendency on the part of some (myself included) to say what you did was wrong.  But the outcome proves that you did the right thing and there's no denying it.  

My only concern would be someone taking this approach and seriously harming the animal in the process.  That is clearly not what happened here.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 1, 2014)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Adopted one of my boxers(Cozmo). He was a holy terror and I truly thought I was going to have to put him down after he bit his fourth person.
> ...



  Yeah it definitely sucked doing it. But I figured I owed him one last attempt before putting him down.
  Which would have been even more difficult.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 1, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Go get her BDBoop!  Just do it!
> ...



SO nice to read someone who understands that dogs are pack animals. When we domesticated them, we became their pack. That's why its so cruel to shut a dog outside. They need to be with their pack. 

Not to mention that there are only two reasons to have a dog - protection and companionship. If the dog is out in the yard, he's neither. 

About taking a chance when adopting - The same is true if buying so-called "pure breeds". There is such an enormous variation possible with genetics, just making them all look like cookie cutter animals is not a guarantee of temperament. 

And, that is really all a "pure breed" is. Just a physical cookie cutter. The rest is a crap shoot.

OTOH, there's an excellent book called Used Pets about adopting animals from shelters.


----------



## Howey (Jan 1, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> My best friend's dog is named Mitzi. I'm her 'aunt.'  I want this Mitzi!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww....she looks just like my Spike!

This is his first visit to Santa:


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 1, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I found a fear biter. When feet go close to him, he would go crazy. Same if someone put their hand on his collar. I won't live with a dog I'm afraid of, won't put up with a dog that bites. 

Needless to say, I would not consider beating a dog who was already so terrified that he was biting. No need for that and the last thing that's needed is to terrorize an already abused dog. 

There were times when I considered giving up and have him put down but by being very alpha in my behavior, I was able to turn him around. I have a couple of scars from his bites but, as with a child, there is just no reason or excuse for beating a dog. 

If you ever do it again, I hope you get caught and punished. 

After the dog tears your teeny weeny off.


----------



## Howey (Jan 1, 2014)

Anyone who beats a dog, regardless of the reason, needs to go to jail. Our other dog is an 80lb boxer, gentlest animal on earth and Spike's best friend. Although Spike is convinced he's bigger.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 1, 2014)

NTG - LOVE your avatar.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 1, 2014)

NTG said:


> Anyone who beats a dog, regardless of the reason, needs to go to jail. Our other dog is an 80lb boxer, gentlest animal on earth and Spike's best friend. Although Spike is convinced he's bigger.



And, to beat an ABUSED dog?

Just inhuman.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 1, 2014)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Adopted one of my boxers(Cozmo). He was a holy terror and I truly thought I was going to have to put him down after he bit his fourth person.
> ...


I've found from working at a shelter, that dogs that have been beaten don't usually make good pets..

Beating a dog breaks it's spirit.  It lives in constant fear of rejection and punishment often developing stomach and bowel problems which leads to accidents in the home which brings on more punishment.  If property trained, there should be no reason to physically hit or whip the dog.  This may stop the behavior you are trying to stop, but it may make them fearful of you, refusing to come when you call or even cowering when you raise your hand to pet them.  Withdrawal of affection can be a serve punishment for most dogs.  Usually a loud "bad dog" is all it should take.  However for this to work the dog must have bonded with you so there is mutual affection.   Unfortunately, some people consider a cowering and ever fearful dog is a good dog.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 1, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



 STFU  ....You obviously dont know shit about animal behavior. Maybe having a dog who could potentially attack children sounds smart in your little mind,but let me assure you,the judge and jury wouldnt think so.
  And It appears you think taking em outback and shooting them is a better solution then an ass whipping.
  Which was next on the list if the ass whipping didnt work.
And you obviously missed my post stating that he's been the best dog I've ever had once he got it through his head that biting is unacceptable. If that takes an ass whipping so be it.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 1, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...


The fact that dogs are pack animals is why you should never leave a dog alone 8 to 10 hours a day while you work.  Loneliness is not something dogs tolerate very well.  When they are left alone for long periods of time, they often develop all types of problems such as unreasonable fear of people which often leads to attacks, bowel and urinary problems, and destructive behavior around the house due to boredom.

Rather than isolate a dog, you should consider a different pet.  Cats are not pack animals, they don't need the constant companionship. Often having 2 cats is an ideal solution for someone who must be away from home for long periods.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 1, 2014)

NTG said:


> Anyone who beats a dog, regardless of the reason, needs to go to jail. Our other dog is an 80lb boxer, gentlest animal on earth and Spike's best friend. Although Spike is convinced he's bigger.



  Go rescue a boxer that had aggression issues and would have been put down had I not been able to turn him around. Anyone can raise a pup and have it turn out nice.
   Oh ..I raised Boxers long before anyone else knew what the hell they were.
So dont try and tell me how to raise them.


----------



## BDBoop (Jan 2, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Or have two dogs?


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 2, 2014)

I've rescued about 25 dogs, 10 cats,2 ferrets,2 rabbits, 1 opossum, a red tail hawk and a couple of cardinals(not the ones from St. Louis).  They all made for good friends.


----------



## BDBoop (Jan 2, 2014)

Speaking of rescues, just saw this on Facebook.

The world needs more people like this... - The Meta Picture

This was my 27,000th post.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 2, 2014)

Most dog owners do not know that there are 7 types of parasitic worms dogs can get. The meds to take care of all of them is a little high but necessary.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 2, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Most dog owners do not know that there are 7 types of parasitic worms dogs can get. The meds to take care of all of them is a little high but necessary.


My daughter has several puppies and they need worm medication,  Can you get it over the internet without prescription?  If not, I guess it's off to Vet.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jan 3, 2014)

You know, I've learned that there are exceptions to the rules.  No, you do not beat dogs.  But when he says he "beat" the dog I have to wonder.  Was the dog badly injured as a result of this beating?  Sounds like he was not.  

Unfortunately, there are  people who beat dogs and hurt them badly in the process.  That's another matter.  And hitting dogs should not be an ongoing, training technique.  Positive reinforcement works best for training dogs! 

But I have to admit, I have punched my Dobermans.  I have two female Dobermans I love very much, and one of them, my Greta, is the center of my Universe.  A lot of people would be lucky to be loved as much as I love this dog.  But I have punched her with all my might.  Did it hurt her?  No.  Got her attention somewhat, but certainly didn't hurt her.

So why did I punch my dogs?  Because they were fighting.  I was afraid they were going to kill each other.  I didn't know what else to do.  I've also pepper sprayed them (and myself in the process) to get them to stop fighting.  No permanent damage to any of us. 

Let me explain that they don't fight constantly.  Over the course of nine years they have gotten into a few fights.  A couple of years will go by between fights, and now that they're older they've really quit fighting.  They stay home all day together while I'm at work and don't fight.  It's when we've been on an outing and they're all excited and running and playing off leash that some imagined affront would result in a fight. 

Some people would have gotten rid of one of the dogs, or kept them separate or kennelled all the time or some b.s. like that.  But I care about them enough to take the hard road, to take a chance on a fight and to learn how to deal with it rather than restrict the dogs like that.  And it has worked out just fine.

Oh, and I should mention...even though I've had to punch them a couple times in their life, with the goal of protecting them from injury (oddly enough), here is a good test to show that no harm was done.  If I walk up to my dogs and raise my hand as if to hit them...they don't even flinch because they don't think I'm going to hit them.  Because 99.9% of the time I don't.  In other words, hitting them was a total anomally, not the norm.

I think as long you REALLY LOVE them, you won't go wrong and cross the line to abuse.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jan 4, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



I have to leave my dogs for over eight hours when I go to work.  Of course, they're not really alone because I have five dogs and six cats.  One dog is kept in a kennel, though. My Sharpei, because I don't trust her not to start trouble with the Dobermans.  I used to work right across the street from home and always went home at lunch to give them a potty break and spend time with them. That is not feasible now because my job moved clear across town.

When I found out this was happening I had time to train them...I started leaving them longer and longer periods without a break until I was up to 8-9 hours.

Anyway, I worry about them so much I got a dropcam so I could keep an eye on them and make sure they're okay.  Know what they do all day while I'm at work?  Sleep.    They made the adjustment much better than I did.  I was worried sick about them and they do just fine.  Good, good dogs they are.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 4, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Most dog owners do not know that there are 7 types of parasitic worms dogs can get. The meds to take care of all of them is a little high but necessary.
> ...



I recommend going to the expense and trouble of seeing a vet.   If you want to make sure the worms are truly gone and the animal is healthy, see a vet about this. You don't want animals with worms around your daughter do you?


----------



## Claudette (Jan 6, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



Great Post Lud and oh so true. 

Dogs are pack animals. If they don't have other dogs you become the pack. 

They are also companion animals. Not much companionship stuck in the back yard while you and the family are in the house. Shit. Why have a dog? They should get themselves  a cement lawn ornament. 

I have four dogs and they are all pound puppies. I'm the alpha in my pack so I have no problems with any of them. They are all good dogs and have never given me problem one. 

One has to wonder why some people even have a dog?? They don't understand them and they sure as hell don't care about them. Thats why so many end up in the pound or dumped on some back road. 

Can't tell you how many times I've checked the local animal shelter page and seen dogs that animal control has picked up from some "loving" owners property.  Dogs that are skin and bones. Dogs that are literally starving to death. 

Yup. Makes me realize why I think more of my dogs than I do most people.


----------

